# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Επισκευή οθόνης PIXEL σε καντράν αυτοκινήτου

## Danza

Είναι κλασικό πρόβλημα σειράς E34 (Bmw) στα καντράν τους χαλάνε τα πίξελ στην οθόνη και φαίνονται έτσι:
dodgydisplay.jpg

Αφού άνοιξα το καντράν και καθάρισα τις επαφές και "πρεσσάρισα" λίγο με το κολλητήρι την καλωδιοταινία μήπως είχε καμιά ψυχρή κόλληση δεν άλλαξε κάτι.
Επίσης όταν είναι κρύο δείχνει μια χαρά πεντακάθαρα αλλά μόλις ζεσταθεί δεν ξεχωρίζεις τίποτα...

Κάποιοι λένε οτι τα φτιάξανε αλλάζοντας κάτι πυκνωτές και έναν κρύσταλλο, αλλά όταν άνοιξα το καντράν δεν είδα κάποιον κρύσταλλο μεσα.

Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Danza

Μια γνώμη κάτι δεν υπάρχει? Απλή οθόνη τεχνολογίας του '91 είναι!




> Επίσης όταν είναι κρύο δείχνει μια χαρά πεντακάθαρα αλλά μόλις ζεσταθεί  δεν ξεχωρίζεις τίποτα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Επίσης όταν είναι κρύο δείχνει μια χαρά πεντακάθαρα αλλά μόλις ζεσταθεί  δεν ξεχωρίζεις τίποτα...


χμμ... αυτο με βαζει σε σκεψεις οτι μαλλον κολλαει το επεξεργαστης και σταματαει η "σαρωση" της οθονης... δεν περνεις ενα ψυκτικο σπρεη μπας και βρεις τπτ?? επισης αν παιζει καμια photo?

----------


## Danza

> χμμ... αυτο με βαζει σε σκεψεις οτι μαλλον κολλαει το επεξεργαστης και σταματαει η "σαρωση" της οθονης... δεν περνεις ενα ψυκτικο σπρεη μπας και βρεις τπτ?? επισης αν παιζει καμια photo?


Ψυκτικό σπρέι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να σου πω την αλήθεια.
Τα χλμ πχ αλλάζουν αλλά δεν φαίνονται καθαρά. Να φανταστείς αν το αμάξι το πρωί είναι παγωμένο και κατα συνέπεια και το καντράν κρύο τότε φαίνονται όλα καθαρά. Μόλις κάνεις κάποια χλμ τότε φαίνεται όπως στην 1η φωτό που βλέπεις.

Δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο να το ανοίξω και θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο, πρέπει να λύσω τιμόνι κλπ.

----------


## Nemmesis

εχεις οσο χρονο θελεις... δεν βιαζομαι :P  
υγ.. καλα για να βγει, πρεπει να λυσεις το τιμονι?

----------


## Danza

> εχεις οσο χρονο θελεις... δεν βιαζομαι :P  
> υγ.. καλα για να βγει, πρεπει να λυσεις το τιμονι?


Τιμόνι, 2 βίδες απο πάνω απο το καντράν, τράβηγμα έξω και προσευχές να μην σπάσουν τα κλίψ της πλεξούδας στο βγάλσιμο....  :Lol: 
Έχει φωλιά που μπαίνει το καντράν και δεν βγαίνει με άλλο τρόπο.

----------

